# Is this possible?



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was comparing my tsunami and qsi and I like how the 8-40cw starts with a delay once notch 1 is engaged.

The sd40-2 basically takes off no realism whatsoever.

I was wondering if cv3 is the only way to create a delay like the qsi programming?

Btw too much cv3 and the engine won't move.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I can't tell wich loco has wich decoder from your statement...What you're referring to is "manual notching".Tsunami achieves this nicely with CV116 but I can't tell about QSI...I don't have any.CV3 has nothing to do with this feature.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol sorry 8-40 = qsi sd40-2 = tsunami 

Qsi notch 1 ditch lights and number board come on "then" it starts to move

Tsunami notch 1 it just takes off with no delay


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Tsunami:CV116=16...both manual notching and interlock activated.Loco should not move before engine start up sequence is completed.You'll have eight engine notches manually controlled...quite prototypical.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Was forgetting...F9 triggers engine start up and notch+ then F10 controls notch- down to engine shut down.When prime mover isn't started,loco won't move.

Then you'll have to set CV112=3 to activate automatic random of both compressor and fans wich you can't control manually any more.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok I'll play with that 

Btw does having nce as my control effect this?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks to NMRA standards,there shouldn't be any difference.If your system has enough power to program Tsunami decoders you should be fine.However,some systems need a prog.track booster to do sther members here do know about NCE.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah I tried it and not what I wanted

I wanted auto notch and the way power cab is used my 5 and 6 which didn't always work right..

And my ditch lights were going to be used by 5/6 

Oh well


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I found a little bit info on using the hyperdrive kind of..

I think I got scale speed down to 3 for notch 1...I still got a little jerk at start but its pretty smooth.

I still had to cv2=4 though..

Is there a kick or tq compensation on a tsunami decoder?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Alright I did the hyperdrive

209= 120
210= 8

Cv2 =1 yes I know but it helped 

Ok now why can't I set 66 or 95 f/r speed 

I want the top speed really slow so what I did cause set those 2 functions from 0-128

And no change.,?

What step did I over look?

Its not smooth as silk but its not wool either lol


----------

